# Eldar and Dark Eldar Allies



## Festerblight (Aug 25, 2013)

Good afternoon Heretics, 

I am at the start of building a craftworld Eldar army & I am really hooked on the idea of including some remnants of a Kabal of dark Eldar. 

I have bought guardians so far as I have been told they are pretty much a staple in any Eldar army now. 

Anyone here play E(ldar) and D.E(ldar) together? 

What works? Any devastating combos? 

I will mostly be playing against SM of sorts (Blood Angels those yappy Space Wolves and occasionally the over zealous Grey Knights) 

All input is appreciated

Thanks in advance!

Festerblight ... or Dan​


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Unfortunately the Dark Eldar codex doesn't really add much to the Eldar book in terms of writing a good list to win games with. We already have all the firepower, speed and fragile combat units we need.

On the other hand, the possibilities for good fluff/backstory/army theme are endless.


----------



## Festerblight (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks  I was thinking that myself ... But any chance to get reaver jet bikes into my army is a chance ill take ... Might even put an archon on a jet bike along side the autarch on jet bike I'm gonna make and kill stuff that way!


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Might work better to do it the other way around - Archon with Shining Spears is nice, you've got that 2++ to tank with and it hits like a truck against anything!


----------



## Festerblight (Aug 25, 2013)

Awesome!  thanks again!


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Archon on a jetbike? Is it going to be an Autarch count as? Because I dont think they can ride bikes anymore.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Dark Eldar really appreciate the Twin-Linking from a Farseer with Divination/Fate Primaris (sat in the backfield with 2 Ravagers, preferably, or forwards casting it on Venoms if you don't mind risking him). Apart from that, not a lot that Eldar and Dark Eldar do for each other as far as I know (outside all the usual stuff of DE bringing some really nice anti-infantry and anti-MC and Eldar bringing their usual awesomeness with Windriders and crazy rerolls).

Midnight


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Yeah, should probably point out that Archons can't take jetbikes. Unfortunately. The closest thing you're gonna get is to stick him with the unit of your choice in a venom.

The DEldar poison would help you deal with high toughness MCs, but I suspect Eldar don't really struggle there anyway. 

Some cheap Wych units may work for tarpitting dangerous units. 

If you're the gambling type a Haemonculus with a Crucible of Malediction has a chance to give some laughs, but it's not guaranteed. 

Basically, the DEldar codex is currently in the shadow of its craftworld cousins, so they can't really bring anything that the Craftworld Eldar don't already have.


----------

